# here's what the mechanic said



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

my car was starting acting up when starting. i took it to a mechanic and he told me that there is nothing wrong with the car. It starts up funny b/c you messing with the engine. Could that be true? what can I do to make the car to start up right again?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

What do you mean messing with the engine?
What do you mean by acting up?


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

saint0421 said:


> What do you mean messing with the engine?
> What do you mean by acting up?


Messing with the engine..........(i put a nismo intake in the engine)
acting up......(misfires at startup) 

you can check it out here...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

It sounds like your car is not getting any fuel pressure. Could be the fuel pump relay. I doubt it has anything to do with the intake as I made mine from an integra intake with no probs, and you have a NISMO one.


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

yea i hope its not the intake. I brought it too autozone to get a diagnostic reading. It was misfiring. They gave me their mechanic number. The mechanic told me that the head gasket needs to be replaced.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Headgasket is sort of a common issue with the QR. Symptoms would include misfiring, hard starts, milky oil (white residue), coolant loss, and eventually engine failure 

I see that you still have the stock exhaust manifold which is another issue. The pre-cat can break up and small pieces can get into your engine causing scoring of the cylinder walls, burning oil, and eventually engine failure. 

I highly doubt that the intake is causing the misfire. Your "mechanic" blaming it on the intake is on crack.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After listening on YouTube, It's not misfiring, it just doesn't want to start. Do the normal diagnostics:
- Check for ignition at the plugs.
- If you disturbed the distributor, the timing may be incorrect.
- Check for fuel delivery.
- Since you installed a Nismo intake, check for a major vacuum leak.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Another thing with the lovely QR that would cause hard starts is a crank position sensor going bad. It's a recall. BUT you can do it yourself. . . 

How-to R&R QR CPS - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

Found out last night that this whole problem was due to the head gasket leaking water. I need to replace me head gasket. At the auto shop I had it checked up at wanted to charge me $1700 to replace it. That sounds like a little too much.


----------



## tk2222 (Jul 18, 2008)

yea seems like the problem was the headgasket. Does anybody know how to change the head gasket on the 06 sentra SER? So, your saying the stock exhaust manifold causes problems for the car??


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

tk2222 said:


> yea seems like the problem was the headgasket. Does anybody know how to change the head gasket on the 06 sentra SER? So, your saying the stock exhaust manifold causes problems for the car??


yes, I am saying that the stock exhaust manifold is an issue for the QR in the b15s. Not so much in the Altimas. 

PM sent. . .


----------



## 02 Spec-V (Apr 11, 2008)

You can get a whole gasket set for the QR25 for under 100 bucks. It's all the labor that makes the head gasket so expensive to replace. It's probably about a 10 hr job (just my best guess). So you are really just paying for the labor.


----------

